# Advanced obedience classes starting Monday



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

No sure how old Teddy is but you just need to keep working Teddy a little at a time. Personally I don't always ask my dog for focus first I let my dog have some of his time and then I ask for some of my time and that way he knows it is not all work and no play. Plus ever oportunity you have with Teddy is training time for the both of you. You could also try the Nothing in life is free training you maybe letting teddy get away with too much?


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. The classes are going very well and I'm seeing Teddy mature right before my eyes. He will be a year old at the end of this month.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I just know your little boy will be at the top of his class in no time. Chagall, who turned one on Monday, exhibits those moments of "lapse of attention" too. Most of the time he's so attentive and responsive to me it's like he's hypnotized. Then there are those random times when his canine brain just seems to go off into space. I think we have very high expectations of our young little guys, which granted they usually meet, but it seems to me it's only "human" _and_ "canine" to occasionally zone out. Good luck with the advanced class and GOOD FOR YOU for being such a superb doggy mom!!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I think you're right about that. I have a friend who keeps reminding me how young Teddy is. I forget sometimes because he stopped being a fidgety puppy months ago. LOL

Thanks - our next lesson is tonight and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That's exciting Marian....you are already in the advanced class! Billy and I are just going to start our six week novice class tomorrow night. I hope we do well.
_


----------



## Jeeves (May 18, 2010)

I have 2 dogs that are not yet 2. I delight in their reaction when they see something for the first time. We need to remember that. 

Example, we were driving in the convertible and both dogs moved and looked out the window at full alert. I looked over to figure out what was up and there was a cow. They had never seen a cow. How funny! I hope to walk them near a cow sometime so they can get the full experience.

Also, a rushing stream really confused them. But now, after several visits, they will walk around in it.

I know we have to be sure they respond to our commands so that we can keep them safe, but I also feel it is important and fun to see the world from their view.


----------

